# What year is this Trek 2300?



## Bikerchris (Apr 10, 2005)

Can anyone identify the year of this Trek 2300? It says "carbon zx series" on the top tube.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## clank (Sep 2, 2004)

*I have no idea but*

this might help you track it down. http://www.vintage-trek.com/


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*1996 earliest - it's probably a 1997.*

nmnmnmnm


----------

